# Projecto Meteoparadas



## meteoparadas (5 Jun 2011 às 12:02)

Bom dia a todos...

Depois de "algum" esforço para compreender estas coisas do html, css, php e afins apresento-vos mais uma estação meteorológica na Zona Oeste (mais precisamente em A-dos-Cunhados, concelho de Torres Vedras), que podem visitar em www.meteoparadas.info.
O site tem um livro de visitas ondem podem deixar as vossas sugestões e criticas (construtivas).

Um abraço


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Jun 2011 às 14:24)

Muito bem, gostei


----------



## geoair.pt (5 Jun 2011 às 15:52)

Viva!
Parabéns, a página está bem conseguida!
E é mais uma estação no litoral oeste 
Cumps


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Jun 2011 às 23:02)

Excelente. Uma zona muito interessante com mais uma estação meteorológica e ainda por cima com uma página completa.

Continua com o projecto pois vale a pena.


----------



## Teles (22 Jun 2011 às 23:05)

Está muito bom , parabéns pela iniciativa e esforço


----------



## Puma (23 Jun 2011 às 22:03)

Os meus parabéns...pelo esforço e dedicação.

Gostei imenso do site.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jun 2011 às 23:13)

Valeu mesmo bem o esforço, o site está optimo, já agora que estação tens?


----------



## meteoparadas (24 Jun 2011 às 10:06)

Bom dia a todos.

Agradeço os vossos elogios. Ainda não me considero 100% satisfeito com o site mas para lá caminho...

_Chasing Thunder:_ A estação é uma Watson W-8681 (igual às PCE) comprada numa loja online em Espanha.

Um abraço
Meteoparadas


----------

